# لدي شغالة اندنوسية ارغب بالتنازل عنها



## مسوقة26 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

لدي شغالة اندنوسية ارغب بالتنازل عنها 
السبب عدم ملائمتها للعيال الصغار 
تجيد الطبع لدرجه جيده
من ناحية الشغل في البيت والنظافه ممتازه 
عمرها تقريبا 45 سنه
اكملت خمسة اشهر عندي تقريباً
لم استخرج لها اقامه
المطلوب للتنازل عشرين الف ريال شامله لقيمة التنازل 
الضمانات لايوجد 
ارجوا الاتصال للجادين فقط مع مرعات الاوقات المناسبة 
0540533991
ابو حاتم المدينه الدمام


----------

